

How You Win - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2011/03/how-you-win/

======
alicia_lew
Thank you for sharing this article. How much do you really think luck takes
into account?

Also, the remark about the "he (it's almost always a "he")" opens up the
discussion about the role of women in start-ups.

I'm a female entrepreneur and designer. Yes, I think Apple is great. Yes,
Google is swell. What about successful companies started by women?

As a designer, I draw inspiration from our surroundings and experiences. I
have become accustomed to learning from the success of famous men in tech.
What about the women?

~~~
karjaluoto
As noted in the post, I don't put much stock in luck at all. It's great to
have some, but it's too elusive to bank on.

As for the lack of women in start-ups, I don't really know what the answer is.
There are people like Cher Wang at HTC, but they certainly are the exception
more than the rule.

I have some hunches as to why this happens, but no definitive answer. It is,
however, a problem that needs to be addressed--and at very least discussed.

